

Show HN: I wanted to use my skills to lift up others, this is the result - nonrecursive
http://gratefulplace.com/

======
255martyn
Cool use of clojure. I like your background and typography choices.

A few things:

1\. Creating a new account directs me <http://gratefulplace.com/favorites/3>
and says "Sorry, there's nothing here." Could be because I favorited a post
before creating an account.

2\. Have you thought about integration with twitter? Seems perfect for quotes.
Plus, marketing.

3\. Keep making cool stuff! With a little work you could have "the angry
place" :) !

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback! The favoriting bug should be fixed now.

For twitter integration, right now I have it so that if you use someone's
twitter name, a tweet gets sent to them. Beyond that, not sure what I should
do :)

And thanks for the encouragement! Haha yeah, "the angry place" would be fun to
make :D

------
nonrecursive
I would love any feedback!

This is the Clojure site which I wrote about here:
[http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/dissecting-g...](http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/dissecting-
gratefulplace/)

The code is on github here: <https://github.com/flyingmachine/gratefulplace>

